# Schwinn Ranger Im not good at math but this seems like a good deal.



## pedal4416 (Aug 31, 2021)

Houston TX. $950
Facebook Marketplace Ranger


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 31, 2021)

How is it not sold


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 31, 2021)

Great deal! The tank is worth more than that!


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 31, 2021)

Great deal there!  Cabers in TX, take notice...


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 31, 2021)

Im 2 hours away, $300 to my name, and I owe half of that to Grainger!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 1, 2021)

Im talking to the owner right now.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 1, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Im talking to the owner right now.



Well...i may lose this one as someone is coming to look at it and you KNOW how that goes.
Im considering it sold to someone else.

i overstretched myself to maken it happen so maybe its best.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 1, 2021)

Hopefully it will work out for ya Chris


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 1, 2021)

Kramai88 said:


> How is it not sold



Probably fielding offers...
Seen this show before... Not going to sell for $950


----------



## tacochris (Sep 1, 2021)

Im willing to bet that whoever is getting it just gonna flip it or part it out because that's all Houston is anymore is vultures.  I would have kept that bike original and probably for the rest of my life.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 1, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Im willing to bet that whoever is getting it just gonna flip it or part it out because that's all Houston is anymore is vultures.  I would have kept that bike original and probably for the rest of my life.



I would have flipped it but sometimes my heart just isn't into flipping so I passed. I am sorry if this post made any missed local opportunities!


----------



## tacochris (Sep 1, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> I would have flipped it but sometimes my heart just isn't into flipping so I passed. I am sorry if this post made any missed local opportunities!




Meh....that ad was a time bomb and I am just blessed the seller even responded to me.  I was probably fishing in a pond I didn't belong in being a normal blue-collar guy, but I gave it my all just in case.  Was about to be the most I have ever spent on a bike but I was gonna pull it together for a once-in-a-lifetime score for me.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 1, 2021)

The post is still up. Its either a scam or they are fishing in deep water.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 1, 2021)

aaaaand its sold.  Anyone wanna put up a time clock before its flipped?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 1, 2021)

what would that bike sell for?


----------



## tacochris (Sep 1, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> what would that bike sell for?



No idea really....the money side of it never really crossed my mind.


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 1, 2021)

Lasted a lot longer than it would have around here (Detroit area).

If anything pops up here on fb it lasts about 2 hours... At best.

Most of the time it gets taken down before it sells due to someone alerting the seller that it's worth way more than asking.

That's the hobby now.  Nobody gets a score...


----------



## Jollyride (Sep 1, 2021)

Yep bottom feeders


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 1, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> Lasted a lot longer than it would have around here (Detroit area).
> 
> If anything pops up here on fb it lasts about 2 hours... At best.
> 
> ...




please list your examples of all the Detroit bikes pulled from a listing when someone tells the seller it is more valuable.

I was on 2 bikes within 2 hours of being listed. $200.00 panther with a forebrake and springer. Panther was sold already when I called and I got a B6 with a locking springer and forebrake for $300.00 a week later because I was on craigslist 5 times a day after missing the Panther. I was also second in line for a kind of dumb bike with an $800.00 Tomahawk stem on it that sold for $180.00 on the first day. 

you either have to be really lucky or really dedicated to get these bargain bikes when they are listed.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 1, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> please list your examples of all the Detroit bikes pulled from a listing when someone tells the seller it is more valuable.
> 
> I was on 2 bikes within 2 hours of being listed. $200.00 panther with a forebrake and springer. Panther was sold already when I called and I got a B6 with a locking springer and forebrake for $300.00 a week later because I was on craigslist 5 times a day after missing the Panther. I was also second in line for a kind of dumb bike with an $800.00 Tomahawk stem on it that sold for $180.00 on the first day.
> 
> you either have to be really lucky or really dedicated to get these bargain bikes when they are listed.



This isnt a made up thing and its actually a regular occurrence in the bike and automotive world.  People, if they dont have the money or arent close enough, will call the seller and "inform them" of the true value of the bike/car etc and then all of the sudden the seller ghosts everyone else and pops back up later with a high price.  I have been driving to a car or bike before and when I get there have the guy say "I had 10-15 people call me and tell me I was selling it too cheap".  Some sellers have integrity and some dont....The Cycle Truck that was stolen from me was one such case where the seller lied to me and bailed on me in favor of more money after it was already "sold" to me.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 1, 2021)

about a year ago I was at work and called a guy about a B-6 for 2 bills again with a springer and brake. told him I'd come by at 4:30. he called later and said his brother did not want to sell it. that could have been true or not, I don't know but I'd say 99% of the good bikes that disappear fast are bought by people who are on it like flies on poop. first one with cash wins. if I don't get a bike or something I am looking at I don't worry much about why, I move on to the next one.

my company has blocked Craigslist just this last week, which will have a devastating effect on my daily bargain hunting.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 1, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> my company has blocked Craigslist just this last week, which will have a devastating effect on my daily bargain hunting.



Oh man, If my company "My Lazy Ass Is A Stay At Home Dad" blocked Craigslist Id go crazy!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 1, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> Oh man, If my company "My Lazy Ass Is A Stay At Home Dad" blocked Craigslist Id go crazy!!



that sounds like the job for me.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 1, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> Lasted a lot longer than it would have around here (Detroit area).
> 
> If anything pops up here on fb it lasts about 2 hours... At best.
> 
> ...




Funny you mentioned that, one of my bikes I have listed on Detroit CL and marketplace, I had a guy message me last night about it. I'm asking $550 and he says it's worth over $1200. That's it. Not wanting to buy it, just telling me what he thinks it's worth. I've sold a lot of bikes, and I think this was the first time anyone ever suggested that I raise the price.

I replied that I got it as a partial trade, and would just like it out of my garage, but I'd gladly accept $1200 if he was offering. No response lol.
It remains listed at $550.


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 1, 2021)

Was a 1938 straight bar deluxe schwinn complete except for tank listed in port huron.  I responded within 10 minutes of listing.  Had a deal for asking price.  Lady marked it pending.  2 hours later was told .... Selling for a friend.... They don't want to sell anymore.  Want to keep it in the family....

Was $250 with $1500 to 2k in parts on it.

Happens all the time on fb and cl.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 1, 2021)

my brother only sells at antique fairs and flea markets. I wish people would tell him what his stuff is worth. he has no internet. he has a laptop but no brain to use it, he can use his neighbors wifi. few years back he showed me a Shell oil sign, and 2 vintage California license plates he had to sell for 25 for the sign and 50 for the plates. I took them home and sold them on ebay and got $500.00 for both. then I called him and told him.  I also told him I spent his money on a 59 El Camino and he has to wait for me to sell some parts from it first before he gets his money. a person could make a good living just buying my brothers items and re selling.


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 1, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> my brother only sells at antique fairs and flea markets. I wish people would tell him what his stuff is worth. he has no internet. he has a laptop but no brain to use it, he can use his neighbors wifi. few years back he showed me a Shell oil sign, and 2 vintage California license plates he had to sell for 25 for the sign and 50 for the plates. I took them home and sold them on ebay and got $500.00 for both. then I called him and told him.  I also told him I spent his money on a 59 El Camino and he has to wait for me to sell some parts from it first before he gets his money. a person could make a good living just buying my brothers items and re selling.



who in the world is He buying from


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 1, 2021)

bikejunk said:


> who in the world is He buying from



my brother lives in Calaveras County Ca. "Gold Country".  he goes to these sales where people have some barn full of 75 years of old junk.  he had a girlfriend who showed him all the girlie things like plates and stuff. funny, he looks like he just cut down a tree and he is looking at some dainty little plate at a sale. he bought a building that was a bar and there were receipts on the floor from 1910 +- and pottery type beer bottles. all the brewery stuff was still downstairs. 100 year old stuff is just lying around up there.

he tells me he never sees old bikes. there was nowhere really safe to ride bikes in that area back in the day. today we have Medivac helicopters so people don't worry as much.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 6, 2021)

tacochris said:


> aaaaand its sold.  Anyone wanna put up a time clock before its flipped?



48 hours....


----------

